# K-9 took me down!



## crs996 (Sep 19, 2001)

I had a great opportunity to be a "suspect" for a mock K-9 cert test where I got my pup. It was an amazing experience.

In one part where I was instructed to run from the officer after being called to come over, the dog completely knocked me on my face from behind, the power and accuracy of the bite left me very happy that I am a law abiding citizen. After falling, I assumed the "turtle" position until the officer called the dog off. I can safely say that these do not go for "arms only", if there is an opportunity for a bite anywhere, they will take it.

Equally awesome was how the dog was able to be called off once I ran but "surrendered". 

These dogs do NOT fool around, it was privilege to work with one first hand. Hats off to K-9 officers and their handlers!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

A little scarey, i'll bet! I know it was when I was "perp" once.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

That's so cool! I would have been terrified, though!


----------

